# Dictaphone Olympus VN-240PC et Mac ?



## spyan (18 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour , je viens d' acqu&#233;rir un Macbook et je souhaiterai d&#233;charger mon dictaphone Olympus VN-240PC, sauf que lorsu'il est branch&#233; en USB, le macbook ne le d&#233;teecte pas, enfin il ne l'affiche pas sur le bureau, alors que quand je vais dans l'utilitaire " Informations Syst&#232;me " , il reconnait qu'il ya un dictaphone Olympus branch&#233; &#224; l'un de ses ports USB.

Y a t il un moyen pour le forcer &#224; monter ce p&#233;riph&#233;rique sur le bureau ???

Merci d'avance de votre aide.

Je transfert vers Mac portables


----------



## samoussa (18 Octobre 2006)

quand il apparait dans la liste des volumes d'ans l'utilitaire de disque, tu clic dessus.Puis au dessus sur "monter".


----------



## spyan (19 Octobre 2006)

Le probleme c'est qu'il apparait pas dans utilitaire de disque, juste dans dans Information Syst&#232;me !


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2006)

l tu d&#233;j&#224; utiliser sur mac ? il y a t'il des pilotes dispos chez  olympus ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2006)

C'est &#231;a qu'il te faut. 

Le dictaphone Olympus ne monte pas sur le mac, mais DSS player sert d'interface entre les deux. 
Je l'utilise depuis 3 ans, &#231;a fonctionne tr&#232;s bien.


----------



## spyan (22 Octobre 2006)

Tu utilise un Mactel ?? ou un power PC parce que sur mon macbook ca marche toujours pas !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Octobre 2006)

Je suis sur PowerPC. C'est peut-&#234;tre li&#233;, mais j'en doute un peu &#224; cause de Rosetta.


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je suis sur PowerPC. C'est peut-être lié, mais j'en doute un peu à cause de Rosetta.



_tu as viré la plist ? 
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, &#231;a faisait 2 jours qu'on me l'avait pas faite... 

Ceci dit, c'est pas moi qui ait un souci sur ce coup-l&#224;. 


_edit : merci la mouette, le titre est plus clair. _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Octobre 2006)

Bon, ce que j'ai oubli&#233; de dire, c'est que l'on a pas le m&#234;me dictaphone. 

Le mien est l'Olympus DS-330. Peut-&#234;tre que &#231;a vient de l&#224;...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2006)

C'est pas normal. DSS player fonctionne sur Tiger et Panther, sans probl&#232;me.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2006)

Une ancienne version. 1.3.3.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2006)

Sorry, j'ai mal compris. 
Les m&#234;mes que toi.


----------



## bubumac (10 Novembre 2006)

Je viens d'acheter un Olympus VN960PC et j'ai eu pas mal de difficult&#233;s &#224; trouver le logiciel DSS Player version 6.0.4 FR : il faut d'abord installer une acienne version pour Mac OS 10 (fichier nomm&#233; DSSMacOS10.sit) puis passer par des upgrades vers la 6.0.2 et la 6.0.4;

Une fois install&#233;, on voit que ce logiciel est compil&#233; pour processeur PPC sous Mac OS X. Il se lance n&#233;anmoins sans difficult&#233; sous MacBook (&#233;mulation via Rosetta) mais ne reconna&#238;t malheureusement pas le dictaphone une fois branch&#233; au port USB.

J'ai contact&#233; le support technique Olympus qui me sugg&#232;re d'utiliser ce logiciel sur Mac PowerPC ... : "Thank you for your e-mail concerning VN-960PC. While appreciating your interest, DSS Player is not compatible with Intel Mac OS.  We suggest that you use the DSS Player under Power Mac OS. Thank you for your understanding."

J'ai d&#232;s lors r&#233;pondu qu'il n'&#233;tait pas question que j'ach&#232;te un ancien Mac (PowerPC) mais qu'ils devaient recompiler leur logiciel pour Mac Intel. R&#233;ponse : "Your comments will be passed on to our department concerned for future reference."

Affaire &#224; suivre donc. Voici leur adresse :

Customer Support Center
OLYMPUS IMAGING CORP.
2951 Ishikawa-cho Hachioji-shi Tokyo,192-8507 Japan
E-mail:cs.support@ish.olympus.co.jp
FAX   :81-426-42-7486

Si chacun envoie un mail pour se plaindre, nous obtiendrons peut &#234;tre gain de cause.


----------



## bubumac (11 Novembre 2006)

Tu le trouveras ici.

Une fois install&#233;, il te restera &#224; faire les upgrades (disponibles sur le site Olympus).

Pour m&#233;moire, ce logiciel n'est toujours pas compatible avec les nouveaux Macs (il se lance en &#233;mulation via Rosetta mais ne reconna&#238;t pas le dictaphone branch&#233; au port USB) : il convient de soutenir notre action en demandant &#224; Olympus de le rendre compatible avec Mac OS X Intel.

Merci donc d'envoyer un mail &#224; : cs.support@ish.olympus.co.jp


@ +


----------



## bubumac (12 Novembre 2006)

Je pensais que ce logiciel prenait en charge l'ensemble de la gamme, &#224; condition d'&#234;tre sur un Mac &#224; processeur PowerPC.

Si tu as raison, cela signifie que mon VN960PC ne fonctonnera jamais sur Mac : les boules, j'avais justement achet&#233; un Olympus car cette marque &#233;tait r&#233;put&#233;e compatible Mac ...


----------



## bubumac (12 Novembre 2006)

bubumac a dit:


> Il convient de soutenir notre action en demandant à Olympus de le rendre compatible avec Mac OS X Intel.
> 
> Merci donc d'envoyer un mail à : cs.support@ish.olympus.co.jp



En fait, il est plus judicieux de passer par le formulaire présent à cette adresse (appuyer sur "contact us")


----------



## bubumac (12 Novembre 2006)

Je viens d'acheter mon VN960PC sur ebay, c'est un produit reconditionné. Je vois mal comment je pourrais l'échanger contre un autre (en + les frais de ports sont ausi élevés que le prix du dictaphone pour Tahiti) ...


----------



## capableu (20 Novembre 2006)

spyan a dit:


> Bonjour , je viens d' acquérir un Macbook et je souhaiterai décharger mon dictaphone Olympus VN-240PC, sauf que lorsu'il est branché en USB, le macbook ne le déteecte pas, enfin il ne l'affiche pas sur le bureau, alors que quand je vais dans l'utilitaire " Informations Système " , il reconnait qu'il ya un dictaphone Olympus branché à l'un de ses ports USB.
> 
> Y a t il un moyen pour le forcer à monter ce périphérique sur le bureau ???
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
On a eu un échange à ce propos le 11 novembre (peut-être sous un autre pseudo), j'ai bien envoyé un mail à cs.support@ish.olympus.co.jp.
À ce jour pas d'infos. Je ne pense pas que nous ayons la solution de ce côté. 
Patience cependant et sait-on jamais, peut-être avez-vous trouvé le césame qui permette l'enregistrement de notre OLYMPUS VN-480 PC sur le MAC..?
Cordial salut de Montpellier,


----------



## angelo95 (8 Mars 2007)

Même pb, j'ai acheté un dictaphone Olympus et mon OS X sur Intel ne le voit pas...

J'ai écrit un mail.


----------



## angelo95 (11 Mars 2007)

Je viens de leur envoyer un mail, voici leur réponse :



> Dear Romain C...
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail concerning the Digital Wave Player.
> 
> ...




Modif faite


----------

